# Cutting Diet



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

I am easing myself down to a cutting phase now which i will be on for 4 months, it will eventually look something like this in a week or two, can you run the rule over this diet, advice will be appreciated.....

-------------------------------

6.00 cardio(20 min HIIT, 20g whey before and after) 3 x week

7.00 2 Poached Eggs

50g oats with semi-skimmed milk + flax

multivitamin

10.00 2 rice cakes + 1 scoops of whey + flax

01.00 tuna + 2 slices of wholemeal bread

banana

04.00 2 rice cakes + 1 scoops of whey + flax

05.30 train(weights/maybe another 20 min HIIT after)

06.30 post workout shake(2 scoops of whey + 1 scoop maltodextrin)

08.00 chicken salad + 50g of brown rice

multivitamin

10.00 casein + flax

Cheers

Simzy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

welcome to the musclechta board simzy 

the diet seems good,

how many weeks have you been cutting for.

whats your current bodyweight etc

steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey, I always worry about HIIT in a morning, with respect to loosing muscle. I run 5 days a week, low intensity for about an hour on a empty stomach. On days I don't weight train I do some HIIT in the evenings.

Your diet looks good. Plenty of protein, lotsa good fats. One thing I would say is avoid the rice cakes with ur flax. When I cut I NEVER mix carbs and fat. I only have my protein and carb meals in the morning and Post work out (PWO shake and then a statchy carb meal, as you have done).

Have you worked out calories? and a macronutrient break down?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have been bringing my carbs and cals down for the last 2 weeks and currently am 220lbs

When would be the best times to use my flax then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

to me mate it dont really matter when u have your flax,as long as u have it.

others might disagree,which is good as this is a disussion forum,and everyone has different thoughts.

i actually use olive oil now instead,abit cheaper and just as good.

whats everyone elses thought on this.

how much weight have you lost each week?

2lb a week is a good amount

are you using any supplements aswell.

steve


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have lost 3lbs but i think this may be water as i am giving the creatine a few weeks off, i start cardio properly next week

I am trying Tri-Endolean out, bit pricey but i will see how it goes, i have also been stacking this with green tea extract


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey,

I have protein and fat meals every meal except PWO and the meal after (starchy carb). I use Holland and Barratt optimum oil blend, it has the same omega break down as Udo's choice but at half the price. Good stuff.

I use this on chicken salads (make a dressing), pour it on tuna etc. I guess you could have your flax with a low G.I carb.

Olive oil will not cut it. Olive Oil is a Monounsaturated Oil, while Flax is Polyunsaturated. Olive oil is a 'healthy' fat because it is mostly monounsaturated fat. BUT, it is a very poor source of omega-3 fatty acids, which you can get an abundance of from flax. It is the omega-3's that is causing such a stir. I use olive oil for cooking and salads, but take fish oil capsules/oil blend/flax oil for my omega-3's.

Hope this helps


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

how many teaspoons of oil would you say you went through a day?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey, I would estimate about 5 teaspoons on average. I sometimes take some fish caps aswell.

1 tsp = 10g fat - 1. sat

- 2 mono

- 7 poly

Tastes like crap - but hey, not in this game for the taste


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

can't even taste it when it is mixed in with a shake, which is nice :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

simzy,i even mix the fat in my brown rice,u carnt even taste it in there.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

anyone know how to work out what calories i should keep my diet to for muscle gain and fat loss


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Sinzy, not so sure about the amount of calories to be exact, but you can eat as much protein as you like. Im doing that at the moment for 5 days, then 2 days with high carbs.

The body looks quite depleted by the end of 5 days, but bulks straight out afterwards. Keeping your body at that integrity needs a break every once in a while but, its often worth it.

Your diet looks very good by the way


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

I am using this diet for monday-friday as they recommend changes things a little for a day or 2 so your body does not get used to it. So when they use the term carbing up day, does that mean keeping the same sort of diet but just adding more good carbs like rice, pasta, etc into it?

Also how cheating can cheat days be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

hello simsy

yes just add more crabs from good sources,this will shock the body,to losing fat.

my philosiphy (bad spelling)

is u are what u eat

i think if u cheat 1 day a week,you lose alot,

i remember eating clean for 6 months with no junk food at all,i think i was in the best shape ever during this time.

now when i have a cheat meal,i feel like s**t after

do u or anyone else feel like this?

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simsy

roughly working out your protein at 240g which seems pretty good for your size...

have you ever tried using a Blended EFA oil something like UDO's choice it has been proven to give better benefits when the Omega 3's and 6's are in the proper ratio which 3:1...

Cheat days:

When on a "diet" that restricts Cals and is made up of good clean food it is essential for you to throw in a Cheat Meal approx every 10 Days this fools the body into thinking the diet is over and raises the Metabolism to counter it also has a benefit of keeping you sane....believe me i am competing on Sunday and after 14 weeks of dieting a cheat meal once every 10 days is heaven......


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board pscarb 

where u competeing mate?

ive gone back to eating clean,i can gain alot better as a natural this way.

what i tend to do now is vary the amounts of carbs i have,i find this works great.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

could you give an example of a cheat meal? pizza? or is that too bad?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

simzy said:


> I am easing myself down to a cutting phase now which i will be on for 4 months, it will eventually look something like this in a week or two, can you run the rule over this diet, advice will be appreciated.....
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...


I would leave out the bread if poss mate, just bad carbs and not much use to your body


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steve what works for you mate is really all that matters.... 

My show is the NABBA west britian the show is in Exeter i will be in the Mr's Class 4....

There is no real guidlines for cheat meal because everybody is diffrent i personally would not cheat on pizza or bread but thats me...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steve what works for you mate is really all that matters.... 

My show is the NABBA west britian the show is in Exeter i will be in the Mr's Class 4....

There is no real guidlines for cheat meal because everybody is diffrent i personally would not cheat on pizza or bread but thats me...


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont believe in the idea of cheat meals as such, if you cheat then ok but dont plan to cheat try and eat as clean as poss and i find i get better results.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

IanUK said:


> simzy said:
> 
> 
> > I am easing myself down to a cutting phase now which i will be on for 4 months, it will eventually look something like this in a week or two, can you run the rule over this diet, advice will be appreciated.....
> ...


What is wrong with the wholemeal bread? Good slow carbs


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't think much to bread as a source of good carbs but its really up to you matey, just my opinion, i would rather have rice or pasta


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

The reason why most (but not all) say that bread is a bad carb is because if eaten alone it is digested really fast and it will cause you to feel like eating again shortly afterwards. Also it can bloat some people up so they have a slightly-bigger stomach.

I tend to eat quite alot of bread (with Tuna etc) each day, I don't bloat, but thats just me.

Sometimes it just works on trial and error, if it works don't try and fix it is what I say.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

Had no probs so far, been having 200g lean turkey in a sandwich at work. I may well lose the bread once i come down another stone or two


----------



## inneedofabs (Feb 8, 2004)

on the subject of cutting has anyone tried chitosan supplements and how did you feel they worked?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

I have tryed Chitosan, it does work but your ass is sore always and it also stops fat soluble vaitamins etc from been absorbed by the body (which is a bad thing as your body need them for various roles like Romeo and Julliet etc....lol) no but you know they are needed.

Also they are expensive unless you know where to purchase them from.

I would say avoid them and look at something more suited to your needs and less harsh on the body's theatre system (or vit and mins in the body).

:lol:


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

inneedofabs said:


> on the subject of cutting has anyone tried chitosan supplements and how did you feel they worked?


You would probably be better off posting questions about supplements in the supplements section


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

i am down to 210lbs now 

long way to go though 

do i need to maybe drop a few calories somewhere to keep it coming off though?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

just to update you i have lost 2 stone in 3 months!!!

lifting pretty much the same so it must be fat and water retention only


----------

